# Hello from Southern Maryland



## Buzz

Hello everyone, my name is Buzz.

Like many here, I am a big fan of Halloween. As a kid, I preferred to make my own costume. We lived in a huge neighborhood that my friends and I would travel for hours checking out the decorations and collecting our treats.

When I first moved out of my folks home, I moved to a more rural home where there were no Trick-or-Treaters. Then I moved to an apartment complex where it seemed that Halloween was frowned upon. I was literally the only tenant with a Jack-O-Lantern on my balcony. Then again I moved to the country where little kids in costumes just don't go down long dark dirt roads at night.

Finally, I was back in suburbia and I was able to decorate the yard and hand out candy. Little by little, year after year, I began to add some nice props to the collection. After a few years we bought a new home just a mile away, but for some reason, we lost all our Trick-or-Treaters. Year after year, I would set everything up, buy lots of candy, and wait... and wait... yet not a single goblin would ring the bell. After almost 5 years of this the tide turned and the little ghosts and witches began to show themselves.

The last couple of years have been great. Last year I tried my hand at filming the evening. 



. The video doesn't show the side yard or the foyer but it does give you an idea of what our haunt looked like.

This year I've built some kicking legs (inspired by Scary Terry) that I will place in front of the giant spider that will go in the side yard. I'm making a latex mask that I've sculpted after the Hatbox Ghost. And maybe something else... we see if time permits...


----------



## RoxyBlue

I gotta get me one of those moving boxes

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Spooky1

Welcome to the forum. Nice to see another Marylander here. I lived down in St. Mary's county back in the 80's.


----------



## HalloweenRick

Welcome fellow Marylander!


----------



## Jaybo

Sweet! I was stationed at NAS Pax River back in the '90's. I love Southern Maryland! Good to see another Marylander on the board.

Could you do me a favor and pick me up a burger at Bert's?


----------



## The Halloween Lady




----------



## Buzz

Thank you all. Right friendly forum you got here.



RoxyBlue said:


> I gotta get me one of those moving boxes
> Welcome to the forum!


I was inspired to build that by Stephen King's "The Crate". I used real heavy gauge chain and a replica antique lock both custom rusted in bucket of water. Although you can't see it in the video, there's a red light and vicious growling that engage when the wiper motor is activated.



Jaybo said:


> Could you do me a favor and pick me up a burger at Bert's?


But it would be all cold and stale by the time you get it. How's about I eat it for ya too?  I drive by it every time I head to the lighthouse for volunteer work.


----------



## Spooky1

Have a drink for me at the Green Door.


----------



## Death's Door

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## jaege

Welcome fellow Marylander.


----------



## grimghost

Hi and Welcome


----------



## hedg12

Welcome!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

hey & welcome.


----------



## SPOOKY J

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Lunatic

Welcome to Haunt Forum Buzz!


----------



## Evil Queen




----------



## fick209

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## pensivepumpkin

welcome! looking great already!


----------



## Acid PopTart

I love watching video reactions of ToTs! Wow, kids are quick, candy be damned! Apparently not worth getting past that box! I loved the one teen (pre-teen) who ran off and said, "See ya", it seemed so very horror movie to me, haha! And awwww on the little kid with his dad that made it past, I always try to encourage the really scared ones more and reward them.

And you've just reaffirmed my need for a moving box for my carnivale theme this year. I have the perfect old and rusty vintage chest that looks like I could get one more use from before I toss it.


----------



## Goblin




----------



## Vlad

Welcome to the forum Buzz


----------



## scareme

Hi Buzz, welcome home.


----------



## Buzz

scareme said:


> Hi Buzz, welcome home.


(ha ha) ...dig the "welcome home"...
Love this place... all sorts of ideas, tips, tricks, and treats


----------



## MrGrimm

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

lol - I love the way the first TOTs just disappeared like they were vaporized or something!

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## ouizul1

Hey, Buzz. Welcome aboard. I loved the way you were really nailin' 'em with your box!! Not only a great prop...but excellent placement.


----------



## TroyO

Heh, ex Marylander here... grew up in Waldorf.

Welcome! This forum will keep you up late catching up on all the old posts, LOL.


----------



## stick

Hello and welcome


----------

